# DR WHO star Karen Gillan found naked and mumbling in a hotel corridor



## cj9788

* DR WHO star Karen Gillan tried to flee into a lift after being found naked and mumbling in a hotel corridor, it emerged yesterday. *

Guests and security stopped the actress from making her bizarre exit draped in a sheet. 
Karen, 23, had earlier tried to get into a guest's room stark naked at 7am in New York's exclusive Ace Hotel.

Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...n-found-naked-and-mumbling.html#ixzz1QWdzGhI6​


----------



## klang

Too bad no pictures.


----------



## oldschoolecw

Nothing to see here, The Doctor will wipe it all clean:lol:


----------



## armophob

been there, done that


----------



## RobertE

Damit, I'm never in the right place at the right time.


----------



## armophob

RobertE said:


> Damit, I'm never in the right place at the right time.


Wait, What? oh you mean her, ok whew


----------



## Maruuk

Hey, she was begging for a refill and how could I not oblige a ginger like her? The rest is history...

She's the only reason I watch DW. And only if she's not wearing pants.


----------



## SayWhat?

Got a ladder in 'er tights too.


----------



## Nick

armophob said:


> been there, done that


Me, too...true story. Apparently, it's not all that uncommon.


----------



## SayWhat?

^ Just ask Margot Kidder.


----------



## paulman182

SayWhat? said:


> ^ Just ask Margot Kidder.


Do people still remember that?

Never mind, obviously they do.


----------



## Drucifer

armophob said:


> been there, done that


Not me, but an old GF went into the hallway of my apartment instead of the bathroom because she was blitz out of her mind and naked. She didn't remember anything the next day.

I think my GF was given a mickey where ever she was partying that night.

Could be the same here. Of course, pills and booze are more commonly mix today compared to my era. So it could be her own concoction and not a mickey.


----------



## armophob

Drucifer said:


> Not me, but an old GF went into the hallway of my apartment instead of the bathroom because she was blitz out of her mind and naked. She didn't remember anything the next day.
> 
> I think my GF was giving a mickey where ever she was partying that night.
> 
> Could be the same here. Of course, pills and booze are more commonly mix today compared to my era. So it could her own concoction and not a mickey.


Ah the good ole days. Before Roofies took the fun out of Mickies.


----------



## armophob

SayWhat? said:


> Got a ladder in 'er tights too.


So hot


----------



## Maruuk

Karen is developing quite a rep along these lines. No problemo, pre-roofied, she's just all the more potentially available to me. Heck, I saw The Hangover. I could deal with waking up married to her...the Mike Tyson tat would have to go, tho...


----------



## Nick

Drucifer said:


> Not me, but an old GF went into the hallway of my apartment instead of the bathroom because she was blitz out of her mind and naked. She didn't remember anything the next day.
> 
> *I think my GF was giving a mickey where ever she was partying that night. *
> 
> Could be the same here. Of course, pills and booze are more commonly mix today compared to my era. So it could be her own concoction and not a mickey.


So, just how many 'mickeys' did your GF give out that night? I assume you meant to say 'given', not 'giving'.


----------

